# Excision of inside buccal mucous. Help!



## MsMaddy

*Excision of inside buccal mucous & other. Help!*

1.  My Doctor does excision of inside right buccal mucous of mouth 0.4 x 0.4     cm and dx is skin neoplasm. What is the CPT for the procedure?

2.  When the doctor does punch biopsy of skin, do you consider cpt code 
     11100,  or is there another?  Sometimes the word Punch throws me off,  
     I'm not sure if I should only look under biopsy under integumentry.


3.  Frenulectomy of penis, the doctor did only a slit at the ventral of penis 
     with Frenoplasty? Does anyone know the cpt codes? I think 
     Frenulectomy is not the wright word, I think it should be  
     " Frenulotomy CPT 54164"  I'm not sure about cpt code for   
     Frenoplasty is under other in cpt book in lip section.  PLEASE HELP!



     THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE!

    MsMaddy CPC-A


----------



## dkeats

*excision buccal lesion*

I would look at 40810-40819 area. 
Deanna


----------

